# Election Results



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://results.sos.nd.gov/default.aspx

http://results.sos.nd.gov/resultsSW.asp ... SW&map=CTY


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How do people feel about the loss of the Fighting Souix Nick name?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> How do people feel about the loss of the Fighting Souix Nick name?


It sucks.

Since I am part Irish I think I should start a petition to force the NCAA to put the same sanctions on Notre Dame. Calling their team the fighting Irish is derogatory to me and my brother Irishmen.

What a crock.

Huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We blinked.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

As to the und nickname, I have mixed feelings. I graduated from UND in 1992 and still have close ties with some professors. I know they had a very promising prospect for a chemistry professor who decided not to take a job at UND because of the nickname. This was due to the bad press and possible difficulties in obtaining research grants.

I too am Irish, and Norwegian so throw the Vikings in the pool of deragatory nicknames. Oh while were at it lets add the Florida Seminoles, Clevland Indians, Washington Redskins. Yes, I know the last two are professional teams. We could go on and on. The NCAA are simply a bunch of hippocrites who singled out one college. Really is sickening one group has that much power.
But it is hopefully over, we can move on and create a new legacy with a new nickname.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

north1 said:


> I know they had a very promising prospect for a chemistry professor who decided not to take a job at UND because of the nickname.


These people have caused the demise of the Sioux nickname. They think they know better than the majority of the rest of us. I have NEVER seen a local or national poll that opposed the Sioux nickname. Frankly I would rather not have any of those extreme professors at UND. They will not be denied funding for research because of the nickname.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Does anyone else find it interesting that the major push to get them to keep the name is coming from Standing Rock and Spirit Lake Reservations. So the people who want to keep the nickname are the people who NCAA says are offended by it.

huntin1


----------

